# Charcoal/Wood-fired Grill for commercial use



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can something like this (see photo) or something similar?

I'm not sure, it may be custom made. I'm wondering if the charcoal/wood tray has vents on the bottom or if it is just a big dish. The photo was taken from a window, it was an exhibition grill for passers-by to see. I notice there are no supports for the grill in view of the window, possibly to show the hot wood below. I'm not sure if the grill was supported by one pole in the middle or if there were supports on the chef side.





  








20140804_173115.jpg




__
createasaurus


__
Jan 27, 2015


----------



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

So far, I've been considering these:

http://www.norcalovenworks.com/Commercial-Argentine-Grills-s/90.htm#.VMc6oIqUcYd


----------



## rsi rich (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, Beech Ovens manufactures something similar to what you are looking for. Where was this picture taken? Have you tried contacting the business itself?

http://www.beechovens.com.au/Products/fire-pit


----------



## rsi rich (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, I tried to post a message telling you that BEECH OVENS makes something similar.  Look at their Fire Pit line.  

I can't post a link, so please use google.


----------



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation.

I came across these, very cool

http://www.grillery.com/khxc/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=catshow&ref=Infierno


----------



## rsi rich (Nov 12, 2014)

wow, those are awesome!  I will be spec-ing that in the future!


----------

